
Duke Professor Uses 'Crowdsourcing' to Grade  - peter123
http://chronicle.com/blogPost/Duke-Professor-Uses/7538/?utm_source=wc
======
crabl
Everyone knows that's what grad students are for... But in all seriousness,
this seems like a neat idea with a lot of potential (both for overburdened
professors and under-motivated students) that could have an impact on the
current state of our education systems. It may not be a new idea, but it's
application to higher education is interesting, to say the least.

